# Looking for song recommendations to make a burned CD for a couple youngins into bluegrass



## iamwhatiam (Apr 5, 2018)

I want to burn a CD or two for my boss's kids aged 11 and 14 who are into bluegrass mostly. I'm looking for some good song recommendations that feature guitar and/or mandolin and in the bluegrass/folk punk genre. Tunes to inspire them but also maybe some songs that are a little simpler, that they could learn themselves. Help me out guys?


----------



## Coywolf (Apr 5, 2018)

I don't know about the folk punk scene, but as far as bluegrass:

"The lighthouse tale" - Nickle creek
"Fly away" - Alison Krause
"Foggy mountain breakdown" - various artists
"You are my sunshine" - various artists

Artists:

The steeldrivers
Alison Krauss and Union Station
Tony Rice
Nickle Creek 
Sam Bush
Jerry Douglas

Many more, but I can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Apr 6, 2018)

More in the folk artist realm, but I would recommend Lost Dog Street Band, The Devil Makes Three, Rubber Knife Gang, and Bad Livers. Wouldn't hurt to put a couple songs from Nahko on there.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 10, 2018)

jesse stewart is great, rail yard ghosts kill it too, theres also some good anti folk stuff like AJJ and jeffery lewis


----------



## roughdraft (Apr 10, 2018)

i might not know what im talkin about but 

Old Dead Tree by Defiance, Ohio

comes to mind


----------



## EphemeralStick (Apr 10, 2018)

DrewSTNY said:


> The Devil Makes Three,



For some reason something about an 11 and 14 year old singing along to Old Number Seven makes me EXTREMELY happy. In a twisted way of course.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Apr 11, 2018)

They don't all fit the request but there's a few on this playlist I was beginning to build upon that might work for ya. 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLoc8ySZjPR1XfSVeXBQDlFHljKoyKDzo4


----------

